# how much does a cord of cedar weight?



## hpi_jeep (Jan 29, 2007)

so i know this is a very hard question to answer, but i have seen figures on all kinds of hard woods. anyone have a chart, link, or number?


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 29, 2007)

cedar is not a hard wood


----------



## Griffbm3 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Cedar weighs 1913 lbs/cord*

Although it is not a hardwood, it is relatively light. The links can be found through the reference sites on the chainsaw forum. here is the best page I know for it.

http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm

Hope this helps, welcome to AS.

Jason:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jan 30, 2007)

The rescource I found lists cedar as 2970 lbs green and 2640 at 20% moisture content. I have no idea how accurate these figures are. 

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html


----------



## rbtree (Jan 30, 2007)

There's no simple answer, being as cedar is so generic a term for many genuses of trees... western red, dry, might only weigh that much for 80 cubic feet of solid wood, which is an appx measure for a cord...128 cf, stacked and split.

True cedars, the cedrus genus, also dry to quite light weight. port orford cedar is harder, thus heavier......

Not cedar, but sequoia butt wood, fresh cut, can weigh as much as oak, when in full sap.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 30, 2007)

And "cedrus alantica", blue atlas cedar, which are not native but popular here. Are real heavy wet. I tried to pick up a 4' section 12" dia. it was too heavy to lift over my shoulder. Dry I couldn't say. Arbovitae which has a very distinct cedar aroma is very light. I can lift a 8' x 8" dia wet with no problem.


----------



## hpi_jeep (Jan 30, 2007)

i guess i worded that wrong, i meant i could find charts on all kinds of different hard woods i just could not find anything about soft woods, cedar to be specific.

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kevinj (Jan 30, 2007)

It sparks like crazy,
if it matters at all to you.


----------



## hpi_jeep (Jan 30, 2007)

kevinj said:


> It sparks like crazy,
> if it matters at all to you.



im sorry but i dont follow?

please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## kevinj (Jan 30, 2007)

hpi_jeep said:


> im sorry but i dont follow?
> 
> please excuse my ignorance.



When you burn it,
it throws off alot of sparks.
You know, little explosions.


----------



## hpi_jeep (Jan 30, 2007)

ok, i see what you mean.

FWIW i have been cutting cedar in my spare time to take to a local sawmill, i have been putting 2 cords on my trailer and just wanted to make sure i wasnt exceeding the axle limits.


----------



## kevinj (Jan 30, 2007)

*Oops.*

Oh, O.K.
I just assumed the wood was cut and split.
And you were using it for the fireplace. 
But now I see your using it for lumber.
My mistake.:bang:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 31, 2007)

hpi_jeep said:


> ok, i see what you mean.
> 
> FWIW i have been cutting cedar in my spare time to take to a local sawmill, i have been putting 2 cords on my trailer and just wanted to make sure i wasnt exceeding the axle limits.



I see you are in MO. Must be some grain elevators around, bulk fuel companies, seed suppliers? All of them have scales and will weigh your load for free or a small fee. Only need to do it once.

A very good ratings chart for almost any kind of wood is:

http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html

Harry K


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 31, 2007)

turnkey4099 said:


> I see you are in MO. Must be some grain elevators around, bulk fuel companies, seed suppliers? All of them have scales and will weigh your load for free or a small fee. Only need to do it once.
> 
> A very good ratings chart for almost any kind of wood is:
> 
> ...




There's also a nice truck stop on 52 with CAT scales.................

Howdy neighbor, I'm in Tipton.


----------



## hpi_jeep (Jan 31, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> There's also a nice truck stop on 52 with CAT scales.................
> 
> Howdy neighbor, I'm in Tipton.



dang its a small world


----------



## 00chris85 (Feb 1, 2007)

hpi_jeep said:


> dang its a small world


i don't know what your regulations are in the states but we can carry bout 3 cord of wet oak in a 3/4 tonn without anyone taking a second look at us.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Feb 1, 2007)

The industry standard for cord weight is 5350 lbs for softwood and 5800 for hardwood. Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Feb 1, 2007)

hpi_jeep said:


> dang its a small world



Sho nuff. Trigger Time is down your neck of the woods as well. Are you selling the cord wood? The shavings mill in Loose Creek is giving $90 a cord right now. 48" long 3" minimum. Getting ready to cut some myself this weekend.


----------

